# Pacific Fantasy



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

I own an annual week at Pono Kai with the Pono Kai owners association. If I purchase a week with Pacific Fantasy owners association would that cause me any problems? Would I have problems with reservations or check-in? Especially if I'm using my weeks back to back.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Not if you don't mind being homeless for 7 hours*

These are 2 different associations with different units, so when your 1st week ends, you will have to check out, then wait until check in at 4 or 5 pm to get into the next unit.

Greg



slip said:


> I own an annual week at Pono Kai with the Pono Kai owners association. If I purchase a week with Pacific Fantasy owners association would that cause me any problems? Would I have problems with reservations or check-in? Especially if I'm using my weeks back to back.


----------



## toby9116 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pono Kai and Pacific Fantasy also have different check in dates. Pono Kai chick in days are Wed or Sat. Pacific Fantasy check in is Fri. IMO it is better to stick with one or the other.


----------



## toby9116 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another note:
Many brokers/sales organizations do not have a clue what they are selling so many Pacific Fantasy and or Pono Kai units are not listed correctly. If thinking of purchasing a unit I always find out unit number listed on deed and verify with Bluegreen (the management co for Pono Kai) which association the unit is affiliated with.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I called Bluegreen and they said that the unit comes up in there sysem but he did not know which owner association. Do they take Pacific fantasy reservations also? If they don not it sounds like it would be POno Kai owners,just like the guy said.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*If you have the unit # I can tell you*

to which association it belongs. 

Greg



slip said:


> Thanks for the advise. I called Bluegreen and they said that the unit comes up in there sysem but he did not know which owner association. Do they take Pacific fantasy reservations also? If they don not it sounds like it would be POno Kai owners,just like the guy said.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks again. I've read many of your posts about Pono Kai before and I know how knowledgable you are about the resort. Your posts helped me decide on Pono Kai to begin with. 
It's between two units A304 and B305.


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 27, 2011)

*these are*

Thanks, it is our favorite Hawaiian resort. These are both PK IOA units,
A304 is a lofted unit, and B305 is a regular unit. The PK considers all the Imperial 1 bedrooms the same.
Greg




slip said:


> Thanks again. I've read many of your posts about Pono Kai before and I know how knowledgable you are about the resort. Your posts helped me decide on Pono Kai to begin with.
> It's between two units A304 and B305.


----------



## toby9116 (Apr 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Thanks for the advise. I called Bluegreen and they said that the unit comes up in there sysem but he did not know which owner association. Do they take Pacific fantasy reservations also? If they don not it sounds like it would be POno Kai owners,just like the guy said.



Bluegreen takes care of reservations for both. The rep should have been able to answer your question by noting which check-in days are available.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2011)

On the loft unit, is that the smaller 2 bedroom listed 
in the floor plans on Bluegreens website for the Pono
Kai or is that a different layout? I only see one plan for
a one bedroom.


----------



## toby9116 (Apr 28, 2011)

*loft*

It is a different layout. The loft is an open area above kitchen and bath of a typical 1 bedroom layout accessed by stairs across hall from kitchen. Others have said they have access to loft reservations with ownership of typical 1 bedroom but I have never been allowed to reserve one before I purchased a loft unit. This may be because I typically make my reservations 11-12 months ahead. Maybe these reservations are allowed closer to check in.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I love it when I get answers from you guys with all the expeience. 7 weeks at Pono Kai, wow. Someday I hope to get up to 4 weeks.
I am goning to go with the loft unit. I take it that it is setup as bedroom?


----------



## toby9116 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Pono Kai loft*

(My info could be wrong it was published by resort at the beginning)
By my figures only 5% of units in PKIOA are 1 bedroom loft units. Only about 5 2 bedroom loft units (that is 5 X 52 weeks) so you may have to be patient.  I think I watched for 2 years for my 2 bedroom loft. 
If that is what you want hold out for the right one. There are plenty of rentals available here and at other resorts. Maybe you will find something you like better and the resale market prices are not going to escalate substantially any time soon.


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually have 2 choices available that are exactly what I want. Right now I know I want to add another Pono Kai week. That's all we will be able to use for right now. In the rare occasion I can't use them, I can roll them forward or I have about 10 people who would love to use it.
The plan is to add a couple more weeks in about 5 years when my wife can either retire or at least work part time. Hopefully the prices will still be good then.  If not, I know I got great deals on these weeks I will use. When I do start looking for the extra weeks we may look to  different island but for right now I don't know.
I never really thought about the loft but I do think it may be nice to use once in a while. Is the loft roomy or does it feel cramp t?

Greg 

If your still following this thread is C304 a Pono Kai owners association?
Thanks


----------

